# German Christmas Markets



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We are thinking about visiting the Christmas markets in Germany. We have not done the circuit before and would welcome any info particularly markets with a Stellplatz in the vicinity.

We have to be back by the 14th December for an aged parent birthday.

We are familiar with Germany and think a good place to start would be Trier.

Regards

Don


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Don,

Aachen has a beautiful Christmas market and you can stay at the stellplatz in Aachen itself.
Another suggestion is that you take the train from Aachen to Valkenburg in Holland and visit the markets in the caves, which is very special. The train takes only about 25 minutes. Or you can stay at the campsite in Valkenburg. I will put the links to all below.
http://www.aachen.de/EN/ts/90_festivals_events/90_30/index.html
http://www.aachen-camping.de/gb/02_infos_tarife.html
http://www.campingdendriesch.nl/en/index.lp
I was booked last year to go to these but ended up in hospital !! :roll: 
This year I can't plan it as I have to be reoperated on again and I think that if I plan anything, I will tempt faith !! So if we go it will be at the last minute.
Monschau is another good place to go.

Hope this info will be helpfull.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Try Chocem, Berncastle, and Coblenze all on the Mosell, heading north try BadMunsteriffel and as mentioned Monshau...all have stellplatz in or very near to town center

Keith


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

practically every town in Germany has a Christmas Market. If you don't want to go too far south, then I would recommend Aachen or Cologne. Both cities have good stellplatz sites.

If you do go further south-east, then of course the oldest and most famous market can be found in Nuremberg. This city also has three stellplatz sites with good public transport connections to the centre.

At that time of the year you might want to avoid Rothenburg ob der Tauber. Unless you like crowds and are fluent in Japanese... :wink: (Maybe, these days, Chinese or Russian would also do.) But not too far away, in Noerdlingen there is not only a very nice Christmas Market, but also an agreeable Stellplatz. And the town, like Rothenburg, is still surrounded by the medieval city walls.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> practically every town in Germany has a Christmas Market. If you don't want to go too far south, then I would recommend Aachen or Cologne. Both cities have good stellplatz sites.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maddie & Keith.

Hi Gerhard,

Many thanks for the info.

We are familiar with Rothenburg on Tauber we have been there a few times and it's always been very busy.

The latest plan is to visit Aachen market and then visit Koln by train and maybe Bonn/Dusseldorf as well.

I'm not sure about the size of the stellplatz in Koln as it's sure to be very busy at the markets.

We then plan to head south to Koblenz then down the Rhine into the Black Forest and visit Freiburg one of our favorite towns in German.

I've got the ADAC Stellplatz Fuhrer so we are OK on that front.

Regards

Don


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> The latest plan is to visit Aachen market and then visit Koln by train and maybe Bonn/Dusseldorf as well.
> 
> I'm not sure about the size of the stellplatz in Koln as it's sure to be very busy at the markets.


Hi again,

it is a good idea to take the train from Aachen to Köln (Cologne), a "Regionalexpress" train takes about one hour. Both the stellplatz sites in Koln and Aachen have approx. the same size. I do not expect them to be overcrowded during the week, not even during the Christmas Market season. But on weekends they might be. At least in Cologne it is easily possible to reserve a pitch (free of charge), as long as the site is not fully booked. Just send an e-mail, telling them the size of your van, registration number and your intended arrival time and length of stay (max. 2 nights).

BTW, as you intend going further down to Freiburg: Also this town has a very nice Christmas market.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Boff said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > The latest plan is to visit Aachen market and then visit Koln by train and maybe Bonn/Dusseldorf as well.
> ...


Gerhard,

Thank you for the advice.

We never book in advance because we just amble along and anything can happen.

Do they strictly enforce the 3/2 day stops in Aachen & Koln. I have to have a rest day in between sight seeing so it looks like we might have to use the stellplatz in Koln.

I was stationed there with the Air Force for two years in 1952/4 at Wahn airport. I won't have much time if they only allow a two night stop.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Do they strictly enforce the 3/2 day stops in Aachen & Koln. I have to have a rest day in between sight seeing so it looks like we might have to use the stellplatz in Koln.


Hi Don,

in Aachen it should be possible to stay for longer _in agreement with site management._ At least you can download a special "booking form" from their web site for this purpose.

In Koln, as far as I know, the two nights limit is specified in the covenant which governs the conditions under which the tenant has hired the site from the city of Cologne. So if you intend to stay longer, you might want to try one of Cologne's official camp sites. The one from our database here has its own home page, and there is another one here.

Hope that helps.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerhard,

Thank you very much for the information it is a big help.

Regards

Don


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

*Christmas Market*

The aire at Koblenz last year was in a disgusting state, the chemical disposal was blocked but a camper still emptied their toilet and let the contents run everywhere, it is also next to a railway line. We stayed at the local campsite on the side of the river, quite cheap and well run, laundry etc so had a chance to catch up.
Hilary

quote="Don Madge"]


Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> practically every town in Germany has a Christmas Market. If you don't want to go too far south, then I would recommend Aachen or Cologne. Both cities have good stellplatz sites.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maddie & Keith.

Hi Gerhard,

Many thanks for the info.

We are familiar with Rothenburg on Tauber we have been there a few times and it's always been very busy.

The latest plan is to visit Aachen market and then visit Koln by train and maybe Bonn/Dusseldorf as well.

I'm not sure about the size of the stellplatz in Koln as it's sure to be very busy at the markets.

We then plan to head south to Koblenz then down the Rhine into the Black Forest and visit Freiburg one of our favorite towns in German.

I've got the ADAC Stellplatz Fuhrer so we are OK on that front.

Regards

Don[/quote]


----------

